
Making an Ancient Roman Murderer - merrier
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/making-ancient-roman-murderer
======
ma2rten
According to wikipedia

The circumstances that surround Agrippina's death are uncertain due to
historical contradictions and anti-Nero bias. All surviving stories of
Agrippina's death contradict themselves and each other, and are generally
fantastical.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrippina_the_Younger](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrippina_the_Younger)

